# D100 Eberron Adventure ideas/hooks/plots



## SuperFlyTNT (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll start this out with an idea I was going over last night.

1. A mad gnome artificer is sending constructs into Sharn to destroy buildings/bridges/landmarks etc... He's doing it systematicly as if he's searching for something. The adventure ends when the players track him to his lair underground for a good old fashioned dungeon crawl. This combines detective work roleplaying and some good action scenes in the corridors.


----------



## cmanos (Feb 15, 2005)

2) The church of the Silver Flame has decided to restart  their efforts to destroy the Lycanthropes and their eyes have turned to the Shifters.  Rumor has it Thrane is massing an army of loggers to clearcut the Eldeen Reaches and flush the were-scions into the open.


----------



## shilsen (Feb 15, 2005)

3. All across Khorvaire, random violent crimes are being committed by warforged. The populace is up in arms, urging that the freedom granted the warforged by the treaty of Thronehold be revoked and they be imprisoned/destroyed. And in the Mournland, the Lord of Blades smiles (metaphorically, since his face is metal ) and thinks that his minions' actions and the resultant outcry will lead the warforged of Khorvaire to flock to his banner.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 15, 2005)

4. Something was found in the ruins of Xen'Drix that seems to be made for Warforged, rumor has it that a number of warforged have hooked up to it and when unhooked from it, went on quest.  Only one has returned with additional strange artifacts and added them to the first one.  No one has been able to talk to the warforged and they seem single-minded, the powers that be want something done...


----------



## SuperFlyTNT (Feb 15, 2005)

5. Ghost Air Ships attacking Merchants.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 15, 2005)

6.  Pages from 'The Book of Making' have turned up in Sharn, House Cannith wants it and more information on where it came from as it was thought to have been lost with the destruction of Cyre.  The only info so far is 'a friend of and adventure' found it.  As House Cannith is in factions, the one that gets the book can change the balance of power within the house, so things are being kept to the shadows and hushed.


----------



## Wraith Form (Feb 15, 2005)

Ummm, bump??


----------



## reveal (Feb 15, 2005)

There are a ton of ideas in this thread on the official forum:

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=275225


----------



## SuperFlyTNT (Feb 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> There are a ton of ideas in this thread on the official forum:
> 
> http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=275225




Yeah, but this is enworld, and our ideas have to be better... right?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 16, 2005)

7.  Getting contraband into/out of Sharn - it is said that everything can be found in Sharn and that is true but still somethings are still illegal.  Your job is to move it, the problem is that it is bigger than a bread box, a whole lot bigger!


----------



## cmanos (Feb 16, 2005)

8. A humanoid approaches you and offers to pay you as bodyguards to get him out of Sharn and to province X.  The humanoid is a changeling and has some information/item that he isn't supposed to have and is being tracked by organization Y who are trying to stop him from getting the information/item back to organization Z.


----------



## reveal (Feb 16, 2005)

SuperFlyTNT said:
			
		

> Yeah, but this is enworld, and our ideas have to be better... right?




Not necessarily.


----------



## SuperFlyTNT (Feb 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Not necessarily.




OK, I read some and they are pretty good, but you can never have too many adventure ideas right?


----------



## Rel (Feb 16, 2005)

9.  Several Warforged have gone missing in lower Sharn over the last several months and now a pair of House Cannith Magewrights have disappeared as well...

Spoiler since my players are currently playing through this plotline:  



Spoiler



The culprits are a group of Karnathi undead veterans who are angry because the Warforged were emancipated by the Treaty of Thronehold and they were not.  They have gone AWOL from Karnath and travelled to Sharn where they have set themselves up in the sewers and set about killing every Warforged they can.  They have now escalated to nabbing a pair of "those responsible for making the Never-Living".  They plan to sacrifice them on the Day of Mourning (the same day that they lost most of their unit in the war) and use a Dragonshard item to bring them back to life as undead.



How's that?


----------



## Dr. Talos (Feb 16, 2005)

10. A shady drug-addled professor from Morgrave University is hiring adventurers to retrieve a scroll detailing an alchemical analysis of Khyber Dragonshards.  

11. When the adventurers return from retrieving the scroll they find the professor murdered and are now implicated in the crime.


----------

